

‘Elon Musk’, by Ashlee Vance - jeffreyrogers
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/10baeaea-ffab-11e4-bc30-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3b49avtle

======
jeffreyrogers
You might have trouble clicking through if you don't have an FT subscription.
In that case you can google the title and read the article that way.

~~~
melling
It's a free registration. You get a few articles a month.

